# Lobby > About Anxiety Space >  >  Update on Anxiey Space

## Total Eclipse

Hello everyone! 

Firstly, this is late and I apologize. There are major updates coming to anxiety space -- but we need your help/ input. I will be creating various threads and polls to gather that information. 

The first will be the underlying forum software and what we want to do with it from here (i.e migrate to another software or update this one):

Thread here: 

https://anxietyspace.com/forums/show...997#post450997

The second will be about chat: 

Thread listed here: https://anxietyspace.com/forums/show...998#post450998

The third will be asking feedback for actual content written FOR the site, for members (i.e what would you like to see).

Thread listed here: https://anxietyspace.com/forums/show...999#post450999

----------


## Cuchculan

I have replied to the various other threads. Big question that should have been asked is can we do more with the AnxietyZone name? It has been put to no use at all. People used to flock to that place. The name was well known. You have that name now. Do something with it that is more than just a redirect page to this forum. Put a few words on a page. Let people see the site / name is in use again.

----------


## Total Eclipse

> I have replied to the various other threads. Big question that should have been asked is can we do more with the AnxietyZone name? It has been put to no use at all. People used to flock to that place. The name was well known. You have that name now. Do something with it that is more than just a redirect page to this forum. Put a few words on a page. Let people see the site / name is in use again.



I think some updates to the site will change some of the activity.  ::):  The AZ direct was to make it so that AZ and Anxs sycned. So that people could find a site that was like AZ and that where old AZ members went. Some of the changes -- could be implanting some of what AZ orginally had in the site, on AS.

----------

